# How NOT to find shed horns



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)




----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I hope that isn't your foot. Looks like it would hurt a little.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Not me.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Reminds me of a guy carrying out his bull elk skull, falling, and the browtine went thru the bottom of his chin/jaw and came out under his tongue. Long horse ride to get to the truck and an hour to the hospital. Gruesome stuff.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Ouch!


----------

